# Ortsangaben oder Objekte



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits,

Es geht um diese drei Beispielsätze:

1. _Ich gehe den Berg hinauf._
2. _Ich fahre die Straße entlang._
3._ Muss ich Welpen die Treppe rauf und runter tragen?_

Ich weiß, dass alle Sätze richtig sind, aber ich frage mich, welche syntaktische Rolle die Substantive "den Berg", "die Straße" und "die Treppe" haben_._
Anfänglich betrachtete ich "den Berg" (Satz 1) und "die Straße" (Satz 2) als Objekte und die Verben "hinaufgehen" und "entlangfahren" entsprechend als transitiv.
Nachdem ich dennoch dem Satz 3 begegnete, frage ich mich, ob etwas anderes passiert. Kann ein transitives Verb zwei Akkusativobjekte haben (die ohne Konjunktion verbindet sind) oder sind "den Berg", "die Straße" und "die Treppe" Ortsangaben im Akkusativ analog z.B. zu Zeitangaben wie "diesen Monat"?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Ich vermute, dass es sich bei ''den Berg hinauf/ die Straße entlang/ die Treppe (he)rauf'' um Ortsbestimmungen handelt. Ich betrachte ''hinauf/entlang/rauf u.runter'' in diesen Ausdrücken als Postpositionen (= wie Präpositionen, jedoch nach dem Substantiv) mit Akkusativ.
Eine Interpretation als ''trennbare Verben'' (hinaufgehen usw.) erscheint mir weniger wahrscheinlich.  Vgl. ''wohin gehst du? den Berg hinauf'' (Antwort auch ohne Verb möglich, also nur Ortsbestimmung, wie ''nach Hause'').
Ich hoffe, dass kompetente Muttersprachler dies bestätigen (oder aber begründeterweise abstreiten).


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Eine Interpretation als ''trennbare Verben'' (hinaufgehen usw.) erscheint mir weniger wahrscheinlich.


Diese Verben gibt es doch als trennbare. Sind hier es nicht? Danke immerhin!


----------



## Demiurg

Laut Duden sind  "hinaufgehen", "entlanggehen" und "hinuntertragen" ganz normale trennbare Verben.  Die Übergänge sind da allerdings fließend.

_Kommst du mit?_ (_=> mitkommen_)
_Kommst du mit uns?_ (_=> kommen_)
_Kommst du mit uns mit?_ (_=> mitkommen_)

Besseres Beispiel:

_Er lief entlang der Straße._ (_laufen_ + Präposition)
_Er lief der Straße entlang._ (_laufen_ + Postposition?)
_Er lief die Straße entlang._ (_entlanglaufen_)


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> und "hinuntertragen" ganz normale trennbare Verben


Wie erklärt sich dann ''ich trage etwas die Treppe hinunter''? Doppelakkusativ? Oder stellt ''die Treppe hinunter'' eine Einheit (eben Ortsbestimmung) dar?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Wie erklärt sich dann ''ich trage etwas die Treppe hinunter''? Doppelakkusativ? Oder stellt ''die Treppe hinunter'' eine Einheit (eben Ortsbestimmung) dar?



Du kannst sogar noch einen dritten Akkusativ (der Zeit) hinzufügen:

_Ich trage ihn die Treppe jeden Tag hinunter._

Damit ist auch die Einheit von "Treppe" und "hinunter" beseitigt.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Damit ist auch die Einheit von "Treppe" und "hinunter" beseitigt


Du hast Dir aber eine für Dein Argument nützliche Wortstellung ausgesucht.
Bei _Ich trage ihn jeden Tag die Treppe hinunter _wäre die Einheit _die Treppe hinunter _immer noch möglich...


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Du hast Dir aber eine für Dein Argument nützliche Wortstellung ausgesucht.



Na klar.  



bearded man said:


> Bei _Ich trage ihn jeden Tag die Treppe hinunter _wäre die Einheit _die Treppe hinunter _immer noch möglich...



Wenn die Einheit nicht immer vorhanden ist, ist es keine echte Einheit.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Oder stellt ''die Treppe hinunter'' eine Einheit (eben Ortsbestimmung) dar?


Eine Bestimmung kann ganz allein vorkommen, ich meine, ohne von einer Präposition begleitet zu werden, z.B. _Er raucht *den ganzen Tag*. _Auf diesselbe Weise könnte "die Treppe" in "Ich trage ihn die Treppe hinunter" Ortsbestimmung sein, ohne das "hinunter" zu brauchen.


----------



## bearded

@ Demiurg
Ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, spüre jedoch die Anwesenheit folgender Analogie:
- wohin trägst du das? - nach Hause (_nach Hause _ist für mich klar eine Einheit als Ortsbestimmung)
- wohin trägst du das? - die Treppe hinunter (auch eine Einheit, scheint's mir, ohne das Verb 'hinuntertragen' zwangsweise zu hypothisieren).


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Eine Bestimmung kann ganz allein vorkommen, ich meine, ohne von einer Präposition begleitet zu werden, z.B. _Er raucht *den ganzen Tag*. _Auf diesselbe Weise könnte "die Treppe" in "Ich trage ihn die Treppe hinunter" Ortsbestimmung sein, ohne das "hinunter" zu brauchen.


Ich denke, dass Zeitbestimmungen im Akkusativ existieren (jeden Tag, dieses Jahr usw.), Ortsbestimmungen nur im Akkusativ ohne Präposition nicht existieren (Haus sein, Haus gehen,...? Ich trage ihn die Treppe...?).


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> @ Demiurg
> Ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, spüre jedoch die Anwesenheit folgender Analogie:
> - wohin trägst du das? - nach Hause (_nach Hause _ist für mich klar eine Einheit als Ortsbestimmung)
> - wohin trägst du das? - die Treppe hinunter (auch eine Einheit, scheint's mir, ohne das Verb 'hinuntertragen' zwangsweise zu hypothisieren).



Die Frage "wohin" passt im zweiten Satz nicht so recht zur Antwort "die Treppe hinunter".

_Wohin trägst du das? - In den Keller._


----------



## Gernot Back

Perseas said:


> _Ich gehe den Berg hinauf._
> _Ich fahre die Straße entlang._
> _Muss ich Welpen die Treppe rauf und runter tragen?_



adverbialer Akkusativ mit Bezug auf eine Strecke (_den Berg_)

Postposition _entlang_, die den Akkusativ verlangt
adverbialer Akkusativ mit Bezug auf eine Strecke (_die Treppe_)
zwei adverbiale Akkusative einer mit Bezug auf Zeit (_jeden Tag_), der andere mit Bezug auf eine Strecke (_die Treppe_):



bearded man said:


> Ich trage ihn jeden Tag die Treppe hinunter


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank *Gernot*, *Demiurg* und *bearded man*.



Vielleicht passt das Folgende zu einem anderen Thread.


Demiurg said:


> Die Frage "wohin" passt im zweiten Satz nicht so recht zur Antwort "die Treppe hinunter".
> 
> _Wohin trägst du das? - In den Keller._


Dieser Beitrag veranlasste mich zu fragen, wie man fragt, wenn man auf "den Berg" und "die Treppe" fokussieren will:
_Ich gehe *den Berg* hinauf.
Ich trage ihn jeden Tag *die Treppe* hinunter._

Mein Versuch:
_*Wovon* gehst du hinauf?
*Wovon* trägst du ihn jeden Tag (hinunter)?_


----------



## Gernot Back

Perseas said:


> Dieser Beitrag veranlasste mich zu fragen, wie man fragt, wenn man auf "den Berg" und "die Treppe" fokussieren will:
> _Ich gehe *den Berg* hinauf.
> Ich trage ihn jeden Tag *die Treppe* hinunter._
> 
> Mein Versuch:
> _*Wovon* gehst du hinauf?
> *Wovon* trägst du ihn jeden Tag (hinunter)?_


Ich würde fragen:
_Was gehst du hinauf?_ (Als Rückfrage, wenn ich das Wort _Berg _nicht richtig verstanden habe.)​Aber entweder:
_Was trägst du ihn hinunter?_ (Ebenfalls als Rückfrage, wenn ich das Wort _Treppe _nicht richtig verstanden habe.)​oder
_Auf welchem Weg trägst du ihn hinunter? _(bei einer allgemeinen und keiner Verständnis-Rückfrage)​


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back: >> Was gehst du hinauf? / Was trägst du ihn hinunter? <<
Wären folgende Formulierungen ganz falsch?
_Wo gehst du hinauf? (Antwort: den Berg hinauf)
Wo trägst du ihn hinunter? (Antwort: die Treppe hinunter)_
Für meine Ohren klingt die Frage ''was trägst du ihn hinunter?'' gleichbedeutend wie ''warum trägst du ihn hinunter?''.

Demiurg:  >> Die Frage 'wohin?' passt nicht ...so recht zur Antwort 'die Treppe hinunter' <<
Dann ändere ich das kurze Gespräch wie folgt:
_Wohin lief er, als du ihn zuletzt sahst?  Die Treppe hinunter.
_
Ich danke im Voraus.


----------



## Perseas

Wie Demiurg schon (# 4) gesagt hat, "Die Übergänge sind da allerdings fließend". Zum Beispiel: In "Die Straße hinunter begegnete ihnen niemand" ist "Die Straße" adverbialer Akkusativ mit Bezug auf die Strecke und "hinunter" Adverb. Andererseits in "Den Weg entlang läuft ein Zaun" ist "entlang" Postpräposition. Syntaktisch stellt eine Präposition eine adverbiale Einheit mit einem Substantiv (hier: _den Weg entlang_ oder z.B._ auf dem Tisch_). In Hinsicht auf den Sinn dennoch sind "Die Straße" und "hinunter" nicht voneinander zu unterscheiden. Zumindest sehe ich das auf diese Weise.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Gernot Back: >> Was gehst du hinauf? / Was trägst du ihn hinunter? <<
> Wären folgende Formulierungen ganz falsch?
> _Wo gehst du hinauf? (Antwort: den Berg hinauf)
> Wo trägst du ihn hinunter? (Antwort: die Treppe hinunter)_
> Für meine Ohren klingt die Frage ''was trägst du ihn hinunter?'' gleichbedeutend wie ''warum trägst du ihn hinunter?''.


Das hängt sehr davon ab, ob das Fragewort _was _betont wird oder nicht. Bei deiner Interpretation müsste eher _hinunter _betont werden.

Die Varianten mit _was_ sind, wie ich schon sagte, eher Rückfragen, wenn ich das betreffende Wort akustisch nur undeutlich gehört habe. 

Deine Frage 
_Wo gehst du hinauf?_​könnte ich mir ganz gut vorstellen bei Leuten, die darüber diskutieren, von welchem erhöhten geografischen oder architektonischen Punkt aus sie den besten Blick über das Silvesterfeuerwerk einer Stadt haben, von einem Hochhaus, einem Kirchturm, einer alten Müllkippe etc.

Für 
_Wo trägst du ihn hinunter?_​fällt mir nur der Kontext ein, dass Unterschiedliches zum _Hinuntertragen _zur Verfügung steht: eine Treppe (Stiege), eine Leiter und/oder eine Rampe. Bei Aufzügen, Paternostern und Rolltreppen würde sich das manuelle _Tragen_, das eine Eigenbewegung über die angegebene Strecke impliziert, ja selbst erübrigen.


----------



## bearded

Following the thread Word order
<Er lief mit der Tasche auf den Schultern den Berg hinunter>



Gernot Back said:


> _hinunter_ (adverb).


Do you consider _hinunter _an independent adverb here, or rather a separable particle in _hinunterlaufen_? Or is this pragmatically the same thing?
Or is _hinunter _even a sort of 'postposition' governing the accusative _den Berg_? Cf. _den Fluss entlang / den Berg hinunter._


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Do you consider _hinunter _an independent adverb here, or rather a separable particle in _hinunterlaufen_? Or is this pragmatically the same thing?
> Or is _hinunter _even a sort of 'postposition' governing the accusative _den Berg_? Cf. _den Fluss entlang / den Berg hinunter._


Duden lists _entlang_ both as adposition (pre- or postpostion) and as adverb. Classified as an adverb, it gives the example _einen Weg am Ufer entlang verfolgen_, combining it with another adverbial _am Ufer_. Classified as a preposition, it gives examples with _entlang_ governing either the accusative case (as postposition) or the genitive or the dative case (as preposition).

This is not the case with _hinunter_, which is only listed as adverb by Duden.

Both, prepositions and adverbs like _entlang_ and _hinunter_ regularly form prefixes of separable verbs if they bear a stress.
Cf.: LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 4.3.2.2


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde fragen:
> _Was gehst du hinauf?_ (Als Rückfrage, wenn ich das Wort _Berg _nicht richtig verstanden habe.)


Ich gehe davon aus, das dasselbe auch für 'hinunter' gilt.  Wie erklärt sich genau der Akkusativ 'den Berg'? Ist das ein adverbialer Ortsakkusativ? Ohne ein Verb wie hinauf-/hinunterlaufen u.ä.  (mit dem er mMn eine Art Einheit bildet) könnte er aber nicht selbständig/alleine  da stehen.
Aus der hier oben zitierten Antwort von Dir ('was..') könnte man fast schließen, dass 'hinauf-/hinunterlaufen' transitive Verben seien. Andernfalls, was ist die Funktion von 'was'?

PS. Erst jetzt sehe ich, dass manche Wörterbücher 'hinauf-/hinunterlaufen' tatsächlich als transitiv bezeichnen. Man lernt nie aus.
Im anderen Thread hattest Du allerdings von 'adverbial accusative' gesprochen..


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Aus der hier oben zitierten Antwort von Dir ('was..') könnte man fast schließen, dass 'hinauf-/hinunterlaufen' transitive Verben seien. Andernfalls, was ist die Funktion von 'was'?
> 
> PS. Erst jetzt sehe ich, dass manche Wörterbücher 'hinauf-/hinunterlaufen' tatsächlich als transitiv bezeichnen. Man lernt nie aus.
> Im anderen Thread hattest Du allerdings von 'adverbial accusative' gesprochen...


Ich würde hier auch weiterhin einen adverbialen Akkusativ sehen, selbst wenn ich frage "Was gehe ich hinauf?".
Bei Präfixverben mit _gehen_ gibt es allerdings tatsächlich auch transitive Verben, die sogar das Perfekt mit sein bilden (_Der Lehrer ist die Arbeit mit den Schülern durchgegangen._ / _Er ist eine Ehe mit ihm eingegangen._), sogar mit entsprechenden Passiv-Varianten (_Die Arbeit wurde mit den Schülern durchgegangen._ / _Die Ehe mit ihm wurde eingegangen._)

Mit _laufen_ ist der Gebrauch ja auch manchmal schwankend:

_Ich bin noch nie einen Marathon gelaufen. _
_Ich habe noch nie einen Marathon gelaufen._
_Ein Marathon wurde noch nie von mir gelaufen._
So etwas würde ich hier aber nicht sehen:

_Ich bin den Berg hinuntergelaufen._
_*Ich habe den Berg hinuntergelaufen._
_*Der Berg wurde hinuntergelaufen._
Dann schon eher:

_*Den* Berg hinunter wurde gelaufen.
(Hinauf hatten wir die Seilbahn genommen.)_
_Es wurde *den* Berg hinunter gelaufen._
_Es wurde *den* Berg hinuntergelaufen._


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Die Frage "wohin" passt im zweiten Satz nicht so recht zur Antwort "die Treppe hinunter".
> ...



Für mich passt es.
Ich gehe die Treppe hinunter. = Zum unteren Ende der Treppe.

Es kann in bestimmtem Kontext auch heißen:  Ich trage es die Treppe hinunter, ohne das Ziel zu erreichen. Das erfordert aber sehr speziellen Kontext.


----------

